# Pickles waiting room



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

This doe is driving me bonkers but I think we might be getting somewhere. She's back to having mild contractions and the ligs are super mushy. Her udder has filled a lot more than it was a month ago so thats a positive thing. When I checked her she had a small amount of mucus on her vulva but no real goo so far. Can they deliver with out having copious amounts of goo to start it off? The other doe's keep sniffing her and thats something I've never seen before. Her belly is so big and low to the ground she would scrape on tallish grass. The poor girl just laid her head against my leg while her belly tightened. Needless to say, its going to be a long night of every 30 minute checks for a while. Pickles is a 3rd freshener.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck, looking forward to pics of healthy baby(ies).


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

As big as she is there better be more than 1. I'll see if I can get a picture the next time I go out there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hows it going?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Arrrrgggg, shes still keeping them in from me. I swear she has read the code of honor and is dragging it out as long as possible. Its raining and will be for the next 3 days. The ground is still saturated from the last system that went through. For names I may need to come up with something pertaining to floods.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girl.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you. She's bred to a Nigerian and packed full of babies. She's been doing a lot of that standing stock still like that all day but still hasn't done anything productive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is waiting till you have been driven insane. Plus she needs to wait until it is raining the hardest and the worst time for you to be out in the barn.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm afraid I'm just about at that point but its stopped raining for the time being. Now its just kinda sloppy out there.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She's got a little more clear looking mucus sorta seeping out but not what I'm used to seeing. I'm also seeing movement on the side of her tailhead like a kid is there. If she doesn't do something soon, like within an hour or so I'm gloving up and investigating. She doesn't seem to be in distress but she is sniffing and talking to her vulva. This I've never seen in any of my goat births.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She's so pretty. Hopefully she makes some progress for you soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you haven't seen something new in a while, they gotta give you something. It wouldn't be the same without something strange once in a while. 

One year I had the mistake of discussing with the vet what I hadn't seen yet. Needless to say, that year was one heck of a year with seeing all kinds of things I had never seen before. I will NEVER have that discussion again!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I checked her but only went in a couple inches. I didn't feel her cervix so either I didn't go in far enough or she's just not ready yet. I'll keep checking on her cause she's real, real restless. Every time I go out there she's in a different place. I sure wish I had gotten a cam so I could keep an eye on her from inside, just not in the budget right now.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She's slowly getting ready but I don't think its going to be tonight. Still leaking small amounts of clear mucus. I put my hand where the babies are and it feels like a whole bunch of arms/legs/feet/noses in there. No idea how many but it feels like a lot. As I was scratching her belly she was moaning in bliss and making these cute little nickering noises. It was really kinda cute.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well this girl is really dragging things out in a big way. Checked again this morning and ligs are still there but really mushy and her prego belly has disappeared. Still have a small amount of the clear mucus discharge. Hopefully she will let go of those kids before I go back to work on Monday night.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's to hoping she gives you her babies before the work week !
Praying for a un eventful delivery and healthy momma abs babies 
Hold on crocee. :hug:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hope she goes this weekend for you.  Out of curiosity how long have her ligaments been mushy?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I hope she goes this weekend for you.  Out of curiosity how long have her ligaments been mushy?


Since last night. I thought for sure she would have had them during the night but she was still holding them this morning. Shes really sunk in on her sides and the babies have moved into position.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

keep us posted can't wait for pics.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Grrrrr, Mushy ligs all day and now they're back. Some one tell this girl its time cause she's not listening to me.


----------

